
Top Programming Languages for Embedded Systems Work - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/08/21/top-17-programming-languages-embedded-systems-work/
======
mytailorisrich
I have been working for 20 years in software dev. for embedded systems. It's
all about C.

The only explanation I have for such a high ranking for Python is that they
have looked on Github, which probably includes plenty of hobbyist projects for
Raspberry Pi and perhaps Arduino.

~~~
jqpabc123
Yes, Python at the top is an instant loss of credibility.

